
Show HN: Small .NET core static site generator - jpgleeson
https://github.com/acardboardrobot/piaine
======
lostmsu
Just FYI. I am using Graze, that uses Razor templates as the backend:
[https://github.com/mikoskinen/graze](https://github.com/mikoskinen/graze)

------
jpgleeson
piaine is a small static site generator I have been working on for the past
few days. It runs on .net Core and uses no dependencies outside of the System
library.

The project implements two very basic parsers that generate html from a given
template and a separate content file. The parsers are the main point of
interest for me in the project, mainly using Bob Nystrom's excellent Crafting
Interpreters book.

Loop support for the indexing page is the next feature to be added, but other
than that, the project already does 99% of what I need it to do, and it has
been a hugely satisfying itch to scratch.

I am not a professional programmer, this has been done on lunch breaks and
before/after work over the past few days, so any critique would be very much
appreciated.

